
Looks like you can mention anyone subscribed to Microsoft Teams - broth
https://twitter.com/mr_timp/status/1156302426137214977
======
broth
Looks like various reports coming in stating that you're able to "@" mention
people outside of your organization in Microsoft Teams.

------
brokenteams
Can confirm, although the list of people available in the mention seems to me
limited. But it does display name and email address

